# Funny Shockwave Flash stuff



## phantom1975

My brother-in-law and I have been trying to top each other with the funniest .swf files.  What are some of the funniest ones you have come across?

              

http://guggemand.dk/flash/PeriodicTable.swf


----------



## phantom1975

*Here's one for those that HATE getting email chain letters*

http://www.bordergatewayprotocol.net/~jon/humor/web_animations/may02-smilepop-soapbox4.swf


----------



## XL Pro

make sure your sound is on/up.
Insane
makes the wife and I crack up everytime!


----------



## Von Pookie

Again, you need sound for this one.

I made the mistake of showing this to my husband one night. He then spent the next 10 minutes laughing and trying to sync them 

http://svt.se/hogafflahage/hogafflaHage_site/Kor/hestekor.swf


----------



## sleepwalker

Star Wars fan films and parodies at www.theforce.net.

There's a ton of stuff there, but these are all done in Flash.

Star Dudes 
http://theforce.net/theater/animation/stardudes/index.shtml

The Bad Dudes Strike Back
http://theforce.net/theater/animation/baddudes/index.shtml

Return Of The Dude
http://www.theforce.net/theater/animation/returndude/

The Phantom Dude
http://theforce.net/theater/animation/phantomdude/index.shtml


----------



## golf4

Hey Phantom -

How's it going?

THESE ARE GREAT!!!!!!!

Take care,

Golf


----------



## svmac

Bubble Wrap!

http://www.virtual-bubblewrap.com/bubblewrap.swf


----------



## PaddyD

For Ponsonby:

http://www.drparsons.fsnet.co.uk/georg.html


----------



## Sourdust

*That must be funny but all I get is "The page cannot be displayed" * :x


----------



## Iridium

http://www.shockhaber.com/zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.htm


----------



## Smitty

Make sure your volume is up and that your Boss is right behind you!

http://nice.humor.is/flash/NAKED.swf


----------



## XL Pro

Okay, that's just evil!


----------



## Smitty

Yup,

Blame it on my wife, who sent it to me and her entire Marketing Dept. (ALL men, except for her & the Dept Head!)


----------



## XL Pro

http://www.newrafael.com/sites/misternicehands/pmf.swf


----------



## Sourdust

pennysaver said:
			
		

> Make sure your volume is up and that your Boss is right behind you!
> 
> http://nice.humor.is/flash/NAKED.swf


*
A colleague of mine just did   Funny thing is the boss didn't look surprised. I think I will have to watch my back from now on!*


----------



## Smitty

XL PRO - That's good...I just forwarded it to my boss...who still has "The Fart Machine" on his PC.

Sourdust -


----------



## svmac

http://www.packphour.com/media/ijustwantbangbangbang.swf


----------



## Smitty

Anyone ever try joecartoon.com?

Some true classics there!


----------



## Von Pookie

http://members.cox.net/dangompper/images/badger.swf

MUSHROOM!


----------



## Iridium

Von Pookie said:
			
		

> http://members.cox.net/dangompper/images/badger.swf
> 
> MUSHROOM!



That had me rolling on the floor crying - hilarious!


----------



## Von Pookie

Annoyingly catchy, isn't it? 

I had that "badgerbagder" thing in my head for at least an hour or so after I watched that lastnight.


----------



## svmac

http://www.rathergood.com/moon_song/  

Crank up the speakers for this one!

Stuart


----------



## Sourdust

Von Pookie said:
			
		

> Annoyingly catchy, isn't it?
> 
> I had that "badgerbagder" thing in my head for at least an hour or so after I watched that lastnight.



*I spent most of the day yesterday on a hill near Glencoe and could not get "Badger, Badger, Badger, Mushroom, Mushroom etc. etc". out of my head all the way  *


----------



## XL Pro

Milk and cereal
http://filebox.vt.edu/users/mfeid/vtpage/Untitled-1676.swf


----------



## Sourdust

XL Pro said:
			
		

> Milk and cereal
> http://filebox.vt.edu/users/mfeid/vtpage/Untitled-1676.swf



*Please don't tell me that was a home movie XL   *


----------



## XL Pro

Stay away from muffin trees


----------



## jaffacakeking

Blunt but to the point - i like!   

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## XL Pro

Meowtrix: Relittered


----------



## Von Pookie

Kristy is bored. 

http://kimbo-be-coo.com/bodies-hit-the-flo.html

So help me, I can't seem to get enough of these kitty animations 
http://www.rathergood.com/independent_woman/

More kitties (yay Mittens!)
http://www.matazone.co.uk/theotherside.html

http://www.scottsmind.com/evil_clown.html

http://www.no-god.com/game/wrath.swf

Then of course there's good 'ol Weebl & Bob and http://www.homestarrunner.com

Yup. Very, very bored.


----------



## Sourdust




----------



## Von Pookie

With the "Bodies hit the flo" thing, I was perfectly fine until it yelled "GNOME!"

That's when I lost it completely


----------



## Iridium

*Beer goggles!*

http://www.sydes.net/jokes/flash/beer.swf


----------



## svmac

> *Originally posted by Iridium:*
> http://www.sydes.net/jokes/flash/beer.swf



Kind of like this, isn't it?

Lots of this,   
Followed by this from friends,  
Resulting in this the next day,  

Sad to say - been there, done that!


----------



## peterdem

Have a look at this......

http://www.foulds2000.freeserve.co.uk/dancing_pm.htm

Go Wallabies


----------



## Mat

Iridium said:
			
		

> http://www.shockhaber.com/zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.htm



great, but stopped after killing 206 flies  :wink: 

Scully lose Mulder
http://www.flashmeat.com/flash/flash.php?ID=88

and some other games there :
http://www.idleworm.com/gms/index.shtml


----------



## Sourdust

_*This one made me laugh (maybe just me   ) You might have to copy/paste the address*_
http//i.flowgo.com/greetings/madeapoop/madeapoop.swf


----------



## Steve Hartman

In the Spirit of the Christmas season: www.gafflin.com/entertainment/burger_king.htm


----------



## phantom1975

This one is awesome:

http://tlf.cx/dearpenis.swf


----------



## phantom1975

This is pretty cool too!

http://www.lares.dti.ne.jp/~yugo/storage/monocrafts_ver3/03/index.html


----------



## Blue Hornet

Here's one ... and a route to more.

http://www.amishdonkey.com/x/pong/


----------



## Felix Atagong

http://www.daimi.au.dk/~bvenkov/abc.swf


----------



## phantom1975

Deep fried turkey:

http://216.40.248.36/Assoc/WC/DFL01_04.swf


----------



## whiteghost

http://195.92.224.73/j20/content/mainhost.asp

Best with sound


----------



## Felix Atagong

http://dwd.hu/


----------



## neilb

Not sure if anyone has included this one

http://isfunsoft.myrice.com/swf/peeping.swf


----------



## atmospheric

One for WillR:

http://junk.dawnshadow.se/yp010.swf


----------



## WillR

Cool.... 319.9 was my best


----------



## Dr_Worm

That was soooooo cool, I got 310.5 on my first go.


----------



## countingapples

323.5 personal best for punted poled penguins.


----------



## Felix Atagong

It's not PC at all!

http://www.siski.ru/escopeta.swf


----------



## Felix Atagong

I know my previous entry was not one of the finest taste, but this one is. It kept me busy for hours (well half an hour at least):

http://www.boohbah.com/zone.html


----------



## Sourdust

_*Who said taste was an issue in here Felix   Test your Cannuk knowledge on this one: http://www.cbc.ca/chillybeach/trivia/trivia26.swf*_


----------



## jaffacakeking

http://stulacey.co.uk/penguin.swf

I've heard rumours of scores in the low 400's but my highest is only 307! Hours of fun!


----------



## Mat

400 !! I was so proud of my 322.9 ...


----------



## whiteghost

jaffacakeking said:
			
		

> http://stulacey.co.uk/penguin.swf
> 
> I've heard rumours of scores in the low 400's but my highest is only 307! Hours of fun!



318 and just getting the swing right.


----------



## WillR

I'd like to see anyone's 400!

I found that 310-330 is pretty much the max possible... if you **** the bloody thing too hard he just turns into an ICBM and wipes out nose first at the 200 mark


----------



## Felix Atagong

As the pinguin site if down most of the time I thing 404 is the highest possible score...


----------



## atmospheric

One for Kristy this time:

http://www.rathergood.com/independent_woman/


----------



## Von Pookie

I've seen that one, but I do so love those kitty animations.


----------



## countingapples

Another source for punting the penguins:

http://home.tele2.fr/kcv/pinguin.swf


----------



## litrelord

Have just discovered that 500+ is possible on this penguin but it depends what version you've got.

Try http://guru.doosh.net/~aaron/ukq/pinguin.swf

and you'll see the difference.


----------



## Sourdust

*Not very politically correct but it made me smile: http://www.funsnap.com/1/bushgirl.swf *


----------



## Philem

Litrelord, that's too funny! I just got a "slider" to reach 544.1! <lol>

P


----------



## atmospheric

http://sydes.net/jokes/flash/beer.swf


----------



## atmospheric

Or, relax at the office:

http://members.aol.com/matt999h/stress.htm


----------



## Sourdust

atmospheric said:
			
		

> Or, relax at the office:
> 
> http://members.aol.com/matt999h/stress.htm



_*Fortunately I looked at that when nobody else was looking over my shoulder. I got to 7 seconds *_


----------



## atmospheric

Not exactly shockwave, but anyone for table tennis?

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/pingpong.php


----------



## atmospheric

Or, make your own Rock Band

http://www.rockstarter.com/


----------



## phantom1975

atmospheric said:
			
		

> Not exactly shockwave, but anyone for table tennis?
> 
> http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/pingpong.php



I started this thread so I can download funny crap like this.  I loved it!

http://bbs.sjtu.edu.cn/showfile?name=pingpong.swf


----------



## Asala42

http://www.homestarrunner.com/
(view the intro)

http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail58.html
Troggdor! - (Strong-Bad emails)

http://www.killfrog.com
(this one has some pop-ups tho)


----------



## Asala42

whoops..meant this on the intro one

http://www.homestarrunner.com/firsttime.html


----------



## whiteghost

http://www.humorbomb.com/DumbBass.html

this was hilarious

http://funnyinside.com/mlpic481.shtml

I had heard the somg before , but never this............


----------



## Juan Pablo González

More on the penguin... this is way more complex than the baseball version !

http://www.portalfox.com/viernes/pinguino2.swf


----------



## atmospheric

One for the Brits on this board:

http://www.hsite.co.uk/edy/docs/asylum.swf

Please NOTE: This is NOT racist, just something we have to put up with!

Mind you the Yanks might not like the ending   

Finally, does this qualify as the longest animation?


----------



## atmospheric

Superb use of graphics:

http://www.neen.org/demo/clinger.swf

Another for Kristy:

http://home.wanadoo.nl/annekebroenink/maukie2.swf


----------



## whiteghost

atmospheric said:
			
		

> One for the Brits on this board:
> 
> http://www.hsite.co.uk/edy/docs/asylum.swf
> 
> Please NOTE: This is NOT racist, just something we have to put up with!
> 
> Mind you the Yanks might not like the ending
> 
> Finally, does this qualify as the longest animation?



I loved that one...only..... it sort of proved I got it wrong. I went east instead of west


----------



## Von Pookie

atmospheric said:
			
		

> Another for Kristy:
> 
> http://home.wanadoo.nl/annekebroenink/maukie2.swf



Kitty!!! Even kind of looks like my littlest one


----------



## Smitty

> Please NOTE: This is NOT racist, just something we have to put up with!


You obviously haven't been to Southern California recently... 


> Mind you the Yanks might not like the ending


I loved that ending, provided the return trip takes the rest out.


----------



## atmospheric

You have to watch this all the way to the end:

http://www.liquidgeneration.com/sabotage/optical_sabotage.swf

And this should pass 10 minutes:

http://web.mit.edu/wnellie/www/miniputt.swf


----------



## phantom1975

atmospheric said:
			
		

> You have to watch this all the way to the end:
> 
> http://www.liquidgeneration.com/sabotage/optical_sabotage.swf
> 
> And this should pass 10 minutes:
> 
> http://web.mit.edu/wnellie/www/miniputt.swf



Those were AWESOME!


----------



## phantom1975

Here's an interesting one that I just got:

http://www.totallytom.com/MadCow.swf


----------



## atmospheric

http://slava.podolsk.ru/flash/go.swf


----------



## Jak

I sent a friend of mine the link for the Penguin game in this thread.  He kindly sent back an 18+ version of said game.  Heres the link:

http://www.speelspel.nl/speel.php?gameID=258


----------



## atmospheric

How to clean the inside of your monitor.......

http://mirrored.flabber.nl/boob.cursor/ciagnijcycka.swf


----------



## Hero-0952

http://www.newgrounds.com/collections/rab.html


----------



## XL Pro

http://69.56.241.42/1877_usonic.swf


----------



## TheBuGz

http://unix.rulez.org/~calver/funny/swf/girl_power.swf

No Offence to girls or Guys


----------



## TheBuGz

well this Happens in Real Life

http://www.campchaos.com/cartoons/napsterbad/goblin_56k.swf


----------



## atmospheric

Two Oldies:

http://www.antra.dk/humor_pong.swf

http://www.kleentec.ch/flashworks/breakout.swf


----------



## Von Pookie

http://newgrounds.com/portal/view.php?id=152896


----------



## TheBuGz

Thanx Von Pookie
A wonderful site but too with many popup ads


----------



## Von Pookie

The badgers have returned...
http://www.weebls-stuff.com/toons/25/

Lions and tigers!
http://www.weebls-stuff.com/toons/29/


----------



## XL Pro

The Exorcist....








In 30 seconds....







with Bunnies


----------



## Sourdust

*Lions and tigers, Hilarious  *


----------



## XL Pro

http://www.dribbleglass.com/interview/interview.swf


----------



## whiteghost

http://www.makaimedia.com/games/game_frame.aspx?gid=22


----------



## Bruno_x

http://arno.hierzo.net/beer.swf


----------



## TheBuGz

http://www.ninjai.com/

well a very nice site.

I really am eager to get the remaining parts downloaded from part 1 to part 10


----------



## Dr_Worm

I've had tooo much coffee..  

http://media.euniverse.com/funpages/cms_content/1218/coffee_hi.swf


----------



## Jak

Don't run out of ammo or else... :wink: 

http://www.siski.ru/escopeta.swf


----------



## TheBuGz

Jak said:
			
		

> Don't run out of ammo or else... :wink:
> 
> http://www.siski.ru/escopeta.swf



This stuff is already posted Earlier


----------



## TheBuGz

http://i.flowgo.com/greetings/naked_fridge_man/naked_fridge_man.swf


well i could stopp laughing for around ten minutes


----------



## Jak

Your right BuGz

Did not mean to duplicate earlier post on page 5.


----------



## Von Pookie

It also doesn't matter. There's no need to bother with pointing out duplicates or anything. It's all in fun in this thread.


----------



## TheBuGz

Von Pookie said:
			
		

> It also doesn't matter. There's no need to bother with pointing out duplicates or anything. It's all in fun in this thread.



Agree with u, i have actually Downloaded all the swf stuff from here i downlaoded and it seemed to me a duplicate and i pointed it out.
from now on i will try not to.

Sorry Jak Bro


----------



## bill_s1416

There was one several years ago called "Fridge of Horrors."  It showed what happened to various foods as they were left in the fridge for 6 months, complete with screams as the door was opened.  Funny.  It may still be on the net somewhere.


----------



## phantom1975

This commercial cracked me up.

http://metahost.digisle.tv/digitas/20040225/gopher_90_16x9_300.asx


----------



## TheBuGz

Phantom1975

It was amazing.

SUPERB to be honest


----------



## Smitty

A climbing buddy sent this one:

http://file.sugarqube.com/Cards/jblo_TheWormGame.swf?PL=L400x300

Check out the rest of the site too...

Smitty


----------



## Cbrine

I had this one sent to me the other day.  Don't know if anyone here has posted it or not.  It gives a whole new perspective on car anti-theft systems.  Enjoy.

http://www.ianai.net/jokes/Monkey5-high.wmv


----------



## TheBuGz

Cbrine if  i need That sort of Security System in my car too.

Where do i have to Contact.


----------



## TheBuGz

Average Person.

you Must Be above Average

http://sugarqube.com/Ecards/CardView.cfm?CardID=734


----------



## TheBuGz

S C A R Y 


http://www.ic.sunysb.edu/Stu/estkim/Final/scary.swf


----------



## TheBuGz

Horror Movie Part 1

http://www.infonegocio.com/xeron/bruno/horror/horror1.swf


----------



## TheBuGz

Horror Movie Part 2



http://www.infonegocio.com/xeron/bruno/horror/horror2.swf


----------



## TheBuGz

Well Dont be a magician like this one

Morto The Magician

http://fun.tmc.dyn.ee/mortothemagician.swf


----------



## Steve Hartman

*COWS WITH GUNS*

http://www.shagrat.net/Html/cows.htm


----------



## countingapples

Not a .swf but neat none the less.

www.suite101.com/files/mysites/AskAlice/Clock.htm


----------



## Von Pookie

One for Rugby players 

http://www.mmiweb.com/showsyertackle/


----------



## TheBuGz

well check this out 

www.jbsoftwares.com/thebugz.html


u must will  love it


----------



## TheBuGz

Von Pookie said:
			
		

> One for Rugby players
> 
> http://www.mmiweb.com/showsyertackle/



well i am just playing that game and have stoppped answering my buddies on the Forum

U made me addicted to it


----------



## whiteghost

The return of the evil twin......


http://www.thedierks.com/allowe/video/Ford,FinalBird.mpeg



this time it goes after birds


----------



## TheBuGz

pennysaver said:
			
		

> Since we're talking about cats here:
> 
> http://home.san.rr.com/fishinsd/KA2.mpeg
> 
> (Kristy's gonna kill me for that one   )
> 
> Smitty



Poor cat goes here and whiteghost comes up with a Bird

well i would Never buy a car with a killer Instinct


----------



## whiteghost

TheBuGz said:
			
		

> pennysaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since we're talking about cats here:
> 
> http://home.san.rr.com/fishinsd/KA2.mpeg
> 
> (Kristy's gonna kill me for that one   )
> 
> Smitty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor cat goes here and whiteghost comes up with a Bird
> 
> well i would Never buy a car with a killer Instinct
Click to expand...


for the Whole story on these two ads
http://www.snopes.com/photos/commercials/sportka.asp

I thought both ads were funny, but they could never entice me to buy the car (which in my opinion is a rollerskate with delusions of granduer)


----------



## whiteghost

Nokia seems to be cat haters

http://www.snopes.com/photos/video/nokia.avi


----------



## TheBuGz

the nokia one here

http://www.ulrp.com/photos/video/nokia.avi

claimed as  Unauthorized cat video by Nokia ppl check the link below

http://www.nokia.com/nokia/0,,6042,00.html


----------



## whiteghost

Nice little animation about a gerbil: after the first few seconds of "Ah have two words fir yew, "bite me!" I nuked the gerbil 

http://www.geocities.com/johnniemccoy/funny_pictures3.html#gerbil


----------



## jaffacakeking

The 'micro-gerbil' is done by  Joe Cartoon Some very funny cartoons!


----------



## jaffacakeking

Not quite flash but still very very funny! Some poeple might find it a lttile too close to home...

The ebay song


----------



## Von Pookie

Soccer/football, anyone?


----------



## Zack Barresse

Von Pookie said:
			
		

> Soccer/football, anyone?


Pookie!!!  Pookie!!! Pookie!!!

that was awesome!!!


----------



## Felix Atagong

http://www.trevorvanmeter.com/flyguy/


----------



## TheBuGz

Felix Atagong said:
			
		

> http://www.trevorvanmeter.com/flyguy/



That was Superb Especially the dance at the End of it on the Beach

The same Version with a larger view

http://www.sri-ram.net/fun/fly Guy.swf


----------

